# DirectTV App (Android) Can't connect to DVR



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Android App, v 4.9.602 cannot connect to DVR when not at home.

It works fine when on my home WiFi, but never otherwise. Is there a setting on my modem (AT&T fiber) to check? I keep getting the "Searching for DVR" and it just fails.

HELP!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

The Android app has been doing that for 6 months. Has not worked out of home for me and many others.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

NR4P said:


> The Android app has been doing that for 6 months. Has not worked out of home for me and many others.


Not what I wanted to hear. Does this mean I am SOL? I wanted an (extra) backup for watching basketball.

Has ANYONE got it working?


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Mine started working a few weeks ago. I can't tell you what I did. It just started.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And 'many others' have had it working on Android devices while not at home.

Mine was working. I haven't checked it since I went to AT&T Fiber 3 weeks ago like the TS. I do know that when I went to AT&T fiber, I had to jump through some hoops to get my Plex Server and a security camera to be visible outside of the house. With my previous Comcast internet, both work fine. For years.

I had to go under the Firewall settings, Applications/Pinholes & DMZ and add my Plex and camera under TCP and UDP. I found two YouTube videos describing how to do this. One had good explanations, but wasn't 100% complete. The second video had all the steps, but I'm glad I watched the first one that gave me a better understanding of what I was doing.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Another point: My android tablet wasn't working in late-December. Then I noticed on the Play Store there was a DIRECTV App and a DIRECTV for Tablet App. After I installed the Tablet app, my tablet starting working fine. Both versions on the Play store are 4.9.602.


----------

